# I-130 Checklist and Instructions contradictions for UK USCIS Filing



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello, 

I have another quick question. I think I might be over thinking this, but the last thing that I want to do is delay this process or have my application rejected over something as avoidable as sending extra photos!!!

I'm about to send off my I-130 to the London USCIS Field Office and all the other documents required as listed on the 'I-130 Checklist for Alien Spouse' (Found Here:https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/government-agencies/dhs/uscis/i130filing-html/)

However, there is also a PDF link for an 'I-130 Instructions' page, which I think pertains more to petitions filed within the US.

There *is* an aside on the UK USCIS website that states: 

_Note: You should only use these instructions as a guide to completing the I-130; if there is a conflict between the instructions and the above checklists that are provided for submitting the I-130 to the London Field Office, you should follow the checklists_

On the Checklist, it states submit *ONE* photo for the petitioner and *ONE* photo for the beneficiary, while the Instructions it says to send two.

As well, the Instructions detail sending a number of additional support documents for evidence of residency (deeds, bank statements, etc.) and proof of marriage (photos, letters, etc.), while the Checklist states that Photocopies of Marriage Certificates and Passport Photo pages (I'm a Dual UK/US Citizen) are sufficient .

I guess what I'm asking amounts to: Can anyone confirm that I should listen only to what is stated on the Checklist, as mentioned on the UK USCIS website, and ignore the Instructions PDF? Is the I-130 only processed in the UK by the USCIS?

I hope it's not too pedantic to scrutinize over sending one or two photos of my partner and I or more evidence of residency when I'm already a dual citizen.

Thank you for the help!

-Albert


----------



## propilot (May 25, 2017)

I'm trying to find the out the same thing as you. I'm just going to follow the UK checklist as there is literally no mention of the other supporting documents such as evidence of common residence and common financial dealings like the instructions say. It does say use the checklist if there is any difference between them.


----------



## propilot (May 25, 2017)

What did you end up doing??


----------



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you're filing from within the UK, then go with the USCIS Checklist as they'll be the office handling it. Just recently had the petition approved, so on to the next phase!


----------



## NannyOgg (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Artestani, I'm going through EXACTLY this problem right now! When I email them, the replies are almost always as if they've completely misunderstood the question.

The last email said to do what you suggested, which is go with the Checklist. I'm very glad that yours was approved, do you know when we're required to submit all the evidence please?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## NannyOgg (Jun 18, 2018)

propilot said:


> I'm trying to find the out the same thing as you. I'm just going to follow the UK checklist as there is literally no mention of the other supporting documents such as evidence of common residence and common financial dealings like the instructions say. It does say use the checklist if there is any difference between them.


Hi Propilot,

Yes I think you're right and if it helps you, I have an email from USCIS today (I'd be happy to show you) where they say please send NO photographs as it will delay the process.

I'm supposing they'll expect this info to be brought to the interview maybe.

Good luck anyway


----------

